# crashed my quad



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

crashed my quad bit sore but ok and quad is ok got banged up good cuts all over and bit of a head concussion feeling bit slow in the head lol

no more jumping my bf750 lol


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude, sorry to here about your bike, but glad that you are other wise ok. From now on try to keep all four tires on the ground....lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dude i think the only thing we are suppose to jump is holeshot when racing lol hope you feel better and get back jumping, own that brute dont let it scare you, its just a big ol slow 4x4 bike hahahahaha


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Man that sounds ruff.Hope you get well soon. Don't let it get the best of ya.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

bent my tie rod so got to fix it thin im good to go


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad you're ok man! 







Got any pics or a video?:bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad your ok. 


Man i bet that would have been a good vid.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

no i wish


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sucks. Fix her up and do it again.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Need some pics of the carnige (sp?).

(glad to hear your ok and hope the melon stops buzzing soon)


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

non of he quad or jump but this is some of me


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice strawberry


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya lol


----------

